# Eyeglass case hinge?



## odin1701 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know where would be best to ask this, but anyway.

I would like to make a case for some eyeglasses, but I would need the special hinge that they use - you know the ones that snap and hold shut so that you have to use some force to open the box?

I have no idea what they are called or where I could get some that would work on a wooden case.

Anyone know of something?


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

What say you use a small regular hinge... then use a small rare earth magnet for the catch/latch ?


----------



## odin1701 (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought of that. But I was curious if anyone knew of a source of these hinges. If not, that is the way that I will go.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

By the time you find something online that might work, pay for shipping, and wait, you could go to a Walgreens or CVS drug store and look at their glass cases. Find one with suitable hinges, and buy it, and remove the hinges. If they are riveted in, just drill out the rivets. From there, you could just use small screws.

Of course if you need a slew of them, it may pay to find an optical supply source.












 





.
.


----------



## neiabutcher (Oct 10, 2008)

*eyeglass case hinges*

Here is a website that sells the hinges. 

It looks like you have to buy them in bulk only. 



http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...ase-hinge-eyeglass-box-hinge-wholesalers.html


----------

